# What about Pork?



## yellowstar (May 10, 2004)

Hi Heather!I was so relieved to find your website explaining how to eat with IBS. I have been suffering for some time, but only had a diagnosis a couple of weeks ago. I find basing meals on soluable fibre really helpful, I even ate some white chocolate yesterday because I was feeling so well!I was wondering though... You say that red meat should be avoided, but that white meat is largely okay. This may seem like a silly question, but I'm unsure about where Pork fits in to that. I seem to be okay on pork chops (I don't eat the fat). I think the pork advertising people want you to think that it's white meat (as white meat is seen as lower in saturated fat, and generally 'healthier'), but is it really red meat? I'm sorry if this is such a simple question but I'm just not sure of the answer and was hoping you might be able to help.Also, while I'm here, my main symptom (and indeed the one that forced me to seek mediacal help) is profound, chronic nausea







that persisted every day for almost a year. I was wondering if you have any dietry recommendations to combat nausea?Thanks for your help.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi- you're right to be suspicious of the ads. Pork is NOT a white meat, it's a red meat, and it's just as great a trigger as beef. It's not just the high fat and sat fat content, it's also the meat proteins, which are very difficult to digest. Stick to skinless poultry white meat or seafoods, organic egg whites, and/or soy alternatives.For nausea (and as a stand-alone symptom, that doesn't quite fit the diagnostic criteria for IBS) you could try ginger. There's a whole page on that here Ginger for IBS Best,Heather


----------

